# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Các bác giúp e lỗi màn hình đen bên tool mach 3

## Lê quang phúc

máy cnc mới làm không hiểu vì sao mà cái phần giao diện tool ( màn hình màu đen) không hiện phôi chi tiết đường chạy dao trên màn hình mà chỉ 1 màu đen.
E bỏ g code máy chạy bình thường nhưng ko hiện phần gia công trên, mong các bác giúp em . E đã mua lọc nhiễu, nối đất toàn bộ máy.

----------


## CKD

Bác chụp cái hình, phần code thì chẵng có code mà đòi hó hiện toolpath là thế nào?

Nếu có code mà không có ảnh toolpath thì thử click vào regen toolpath hoặc display mode xem sao

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> Bác chụp cái hình, phần code thì chẵng có code mà đòi hó hiện toolpath là thế nào?
> 
> Nếu có code mà không có ảnh toolpath thì thử click vào regen toolpath hoặc display mode xem sao


Cái đó e quên chụp máy của e nên e mượn tạm hình mẫu trên mạng để mấy bác hình dung dễ . E đã thử mấy cách của bác nhưng ko dc.
Bác còn cách nào ko ,Nếu cài lại mach 3 chắc dc bác nhỉ. Có cái phải config lại mệt.

----------


## CKD

> Cái đó e quên chụp máy của e nên e mượn tạm hình mẫu trên mạng để mấy bác hình dung dễ . E đã thử mấy cách của bác nhưng ko dc.
> Bác còn cách nào ko ,Nếu cài lại mach 3 chắc dc bác nhỉ. Có cái phải config lại mệt.


Config có mấy chổ mà mệt so với việc mò mẩm tìm nguyên nhân thì cái nào mệt hơn nhỉ?
Mà cài lại thì cũng không chắc là nó hiện được, chỉ là phép thử thôi.

Có chức năng tắt cái màn hình này, không biết bác có vô tình click chuột vào không? Tắt chổ nào thì chịu, chẵng nhớ được, chỉ biết là nó có 1 ô check.

----------


## ktshung

> Config có mấy chổ mà mệt so với việc mò mẩm tìm nguyên nhân thì cái nào mệt hơn nhỉ?
> Mà cài lại thì cũng không chắc là nó hiện được, chỉ là phép thử thôi.
> 
> Có chức năng tắt cái màn hình này, không biết bác có vô tình click chuột vào không? Tắt chổ nào thì chịu, chẵng nhớ được, chỉ biết là nó có 1 ô check.


trong cái Tab cuối cùng Diagnostics có ô Toolpath on/off. Bác bật nó lên

----------

Lê quang phúc

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> trong cái Tab cuối cùng Diagnostics có ô Toolpath on/off. Bác bật nó lên


Cám ơn bác nhé.  Để e thử xem .

----------

